# Whites Viv set-up take 2 (pic heavy)



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

alright all i started a exo terra 45x45x60 viv for whites tree frogs

to begin with i tried expandable foam but hated the look it expanded too much and id never used it before so it went a bit O.T.T 










so decided to eco earth the original background










added the cork bark aswell to one side bargin of £10 new for 30x60 which isnt bad : victory:










hydrolecca added in the base aswell 









then my weed barrier


















you can see my pipe for syphoning the excess water out in the corner

will keep updating this as i go along so you all can see :2thumb:


----------



## Shenaniganz (Aug 12, 2010)

yh cool so far keep updating it because i may try to do a whites cage myself.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

looking good mate, and im so glad i added the pipe for siphoning water aswell, i would have been up sh*ts creak without it lol


----------



## staffy (May 8, 2009)

can i ask what size pipe you used and how you ran please?
is it just stuck in the corner or does it run under the hydrolecca out in the the viv?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i used 4mm pipe and put some 2 inch pipe in the corner with notches in it so the hydroleca couldnt block the small siphon pipe, then ran it under the cork bark and out the back of the tank. works very well : victory:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

more pics 










the substrate i am using will be covering this with orchard bark to retain moisture for the plants aswell











eco earth in











few things to go in also have a big bit of wood i found in the woods just gotta clean it up, coconut shells are going to be used as hides filled with moss

and i have 2 more to make that i will fix to the log and plant the 2 bromliads in










magic mushrooms










largest plant thats going in


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

staffy said:


> can i ask what size pipe you used and how you ran please?
> is it just stuck in the corner or does it run under the hydrolecca out in the the viv?


bit of pipe used from a repair kit for a radiator i think stuck to the side with notches in the bottom will cover it then use a long syringe to remove water


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

adding some of the mushrooms the last few i will stick to the log




























next update will be the branches and log when i get them in


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

swweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

orderd a few more plants from dartfrog a creeper brom and 2 packs of moss


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

right next update for you all, its quite a big one and im nearly there with it just a few more plants to put in then sort out temps and humidity :2thumb:

putting in a few branches (these are stuck in using silicone with eco earth on top of that)










trying a few plants 




























once i was happy i added orchard bark to help retain water and too stop the eco earth getting too damp










i have a different brom to go in when it arrives and a climber to go up the side of the bark also tropical pillow moss to add aswell


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

last branch in



















testing out the fogger



















chamber i built following sambridge's photo's on how to build one










going to fill in the left hand corner with some airplants to get some foliage higher up

comments thoughts and any advice welcome please


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

glad its all working out for you :2thumb: the foam background looked good to me cant wait to see it finished ...saying that iv finished mine about 10 times there is always something else to add:lol2:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah works perfectly, it took up alot of space tbf, using the original background gave me more space for plants, yeah id say im 75% there


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

will look great when the moss is in moss always brings a viv alive you adding springtails and woodlice ?


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

i want too where can i get them?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lermy said:


> i want too where can i get them?


i grabbed a ton from my garden and then ordered a culture of each from dartfrog was very sceptical about them when i first recieved them even ranted on here about it :blush: but im starting to see more now


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

right its pretty much there now i had some of my plants go funny and now there pretty much dead so instead of getting more live ones i spent the same amount on silk wont have to replace them then and tbh looks amazing i will let the pics do the talking 

some moss to go in and sill waiting on my plants from dartfrog but may just keep them in the house instead lol no room in the viv now lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks nice, wish I could keep my whites viv nice.... they just trash it  Fat lumps they are :lol2:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

lol aint got them yet i can get some next weekend but there only guna be babies


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, they grow fast though! I hope they keep your viv looking tidy  :lol2:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

lol cheers they better otherwise its guna have to be a time out for them lol

how would i care for the babies? also what temp is your viv at and humidity


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I keep humidity at around 30% they don't need it humid, temps are around 25 during the day and about 20 at night. For lighting I use a 5% and a 2% tubes.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

oh right ok mines sat at about 60% but ive got the hyrgometer at the bottom of the tank and my temps are between 60 and 65F, do you have a heat mat?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep I use a heat mat


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

oh good as i have got one but dont feel very warm where abouts is yours situated and is it coverd on oneside? i was told this makes it work better, just wana make sure everything is fine in there before anything goes in


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Its on the side, not covered at the moment but I probably will when it gets colder.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

ok sorry for 21 questions lol think i will turn the radiator on in that room aswell as it is quite cold being at the back of the house


----------

